# Anyone ever use Armor core (Bullet Proof)



## proficient Mudder (Aug 28, 2010)

I started a job that requires alot of this Ballistic board and than hanging drywall over it, It is a big pain in the Arse and Very Expensive.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

what in the world you dry walling,a police station,army barracks,a crack house ?????
seen this stuff I think they called abuse board in a school,heavy as hell,a bitch to screw.But the students were in for a big surprise if they tried to put their fist through it.maybe they should use some of this ballistic board in schools the way things are going in them:gun_bandana::2guns:


----------



## proficient Mudder (Aug 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> what in the world you dry walling,a police station,army barracks,a crack house ?????
> seen this stuff I think they called abuse board in a school,heavy as hell,a bitch to screw.But the students were in for a big surprise if they tried to put their fist through it.maybe they should use some of this ballistic board in schools the way things are going in them:gun_bandana::2guns:


 
Yeah, We do alot of the abuse board usually comes in a yellow color.

This is a agency job, 007 stuff,lol. I have done several high Security jobs before, but this one is above the rest.
along with the ballistic board we have to install a heavy Guage wire mesh to cover the studs and than the board. The finishing is going to be very interesting with alot of offset joints because of the mesh and washers with screws pushing on the back of the board :blink:.

I agree the schools are getting very bad and it's very sad that a parent has to worry if there child is endanger trying to get a education.

Bill


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

Harder then hell to cut need to use skill saw

rebel


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

rebel20 said:


> Harder then hell to cut need to use skill saw
> 
> rebel


Fein Multimaster works well too.


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 3, 2010)

We did the cell phone storage room in a verizon store. 3/4 plywood on the walls with expanded metal mesh screwed off every foot on the ceiling. I think working with stuff thats outta the norm is kinda cool.
________
Live sex webshows


----------

